# What types of wood can you put in a tank?



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

Any wood that is alive will not work, it will float
if you can find dead wood, boil it in a pan for a couple of hours to kill any germs then soak until it is thoroughly water-logged


----------



## pbohart (Jan 9, 2005)

Felix - by "alive" do you mean still growing on the tree?

I am not being a smartass - I am really curious because I had a stump removed from my property and the service pulled up some great branching root structures that would make great tank decorations.

It is technically "dead" (i.e. no longer growing). Can I boil these and put them in?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I heard that some wood will leech toxins in the water...like pine.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Most quality driftwood sold for aquarium use is hundreds, sometimes even thousands of years old.

Putting something you found out in the woods into your aquarium is risky.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

for a wood to be suitable it has to be properly dead, ie no green anywere
boiling the wood for several hours should kill it


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes but you also pay your a fortune for the driftwood in the store


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

hmmm, maybe you can get a poison control pamphlet to see if any of the plants you are considering are toxic?

I'd worry about the Willow since willow bark was used before aspirin:

"Willow bark's most important medicinal qualities are its ability to ease pain and reduce inflammation. In fact, it was from salicylic acid, one of the ingredients in willow bark, that aspirin was originally synthesized. Studies have identified several other components of willow bark which have antioxidant, fever-reducing, antiseptic, and immune-boosting effects."

I believe grape vine has been used, and I have a cedar stump that I got on ebay in my tank (I like it since it doesn't leach colors like the stuff from the LFS, only thing it is taking forever to waterlog!).

Figs have sap too, I don't know what that'll do to your tank.

Found this article:

Using Wood in Aquarium with Tropical Fish

Also found this on plants toxic to fish:

CNYKOI - Plants poisonous to fish

Also found this on what types of wood a dealer uses:

Old River Rat Driftwood, Tennessee Freshwater Driftwood

Tina


----------



## Jackal870 (Nov 8, 2006)

Im happy i stumbled onto this post. I have found a great spot in a stream/ creek that has very very old downed Cedar and White Pine trees. There is a particular spot where three creeks come together and the driftwood I have found there is absolutley amazing. The shapes are curling and windy and pointed. I have put peices in my tank and my brother has also put some of the peices in his. Everything seems to be fine. Should I be in any way worried about Cedar?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Cedar and redwood are good, so is oak.
Bald Cypress, southern cedar is very nice.
Most hardwoods work, desert woods are particularly good, mopani is a little tree from southern Africa that's basically a desert plant.

Air wood, green trees, rot, that's the bad stuff.
In general, the denser and older hard wood, the better.

I've collected wood going on 25 years and have not had any issues, I think many are just playing it safe in their advice, but common sense will get you a long long way here.

Do weekly water changes and you will also reduce any potential issue.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Jackal870 (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Tom very much appreciated.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I have locally collected driftwood in literally all my tanks and hav'nt had problems yet.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

man I need to find some good desert wood....


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Then go up in the mountains and see if you can find so old downed Juniper, or various other harder conifers or hardwoods
Got plenty of Rocks there too.

Desert Almond will work also.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

I have palm fronds and coconut shells in my tank. my fish actually ate through the coconut shell wall. the livebearers and gouramis love it, the tetras and barbs dont touch it.


----------



## joejoe123 (Aug 22, 2006)

what do yall think of putting grape vine wood the trunk part of the vine i have some i had bought and was going to grow orchids on it there pretty big too
joey


----------



## Jackal870 (Nov 8, 2006)

That would look amazing! We have Grapevines on our deck, would be a very interesting look!


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I had that idea as well since my folks have grapevines, but was told they will rot eventually if submerged, and thier typical use is in terrariums.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Has anyone tried using Salt Ceder, Palo Verde, Mesquite, or australian willow??


----------



## Lucky_13 (Apr 18, 2006)

never put "green wood" in the tank. this is wood that if you were to cut or break it open is still green in the middle. this is wood that was only very recently cut off a tree and is technically still alive. the wood should be long dead and dry, like dead for a couple years. if you put green wood in a tank it will just rot. boiling will not "kill" it. wood is not like a daisy where it will wilt and die in a few days, or instantly if you boil it. because of woods rigid structure, it has to be allowed to just sit for several months/years to become properly "dead" and no longer green inside before it is safe to prepare for an aquarium


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

yup yup. So I went out in the desert and found some pieces of wood. The problem with most of it is its dry rotted like crazy making it hard to find a decent piece. I have a few hopefulls I am soaking in my parents pool right now to see if they will sink and how soft the wood will be when its waterlogged.


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

oblongshrimp said:


> I have a few hopefulls I am soaking in my parents pool right now to see if they will sink and how soft the wood will be when its waterlogged.


Make sure to soak in dechlor solution for at least as long as you have them in the pool...


----------

